# My new look for this year.



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Not bad considering this was my sisters 1st time of using an air brush. I talked her through it and think it turned our pretty good. I made the latex bolt plates and attached them with Liquid Bandage Nu Skin.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap, you look fantastic!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Sweeeeet!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Amazing...great concept and execution, Joker!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks everybody. 

I forgot to mention the blood was made using one of AllenH's recipes. Clear Elmer's glue, red food coloring and a couple three or four drops of green.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That looks GREAT!!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

turtle2778 said:


> That looks GREAT!!


Thanks turtle...you should see it in the haunt with low light....Except most don't stick around long to see the details.....:cheesykin:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow Joker, your make up looks spectacular! Your shading around your "skull cap" is so realistic. I feel like I could just flip your skull, just like one of my Bucky skeletons! Such a great concept and super execution.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

OUCH!!!! That is beyond cool!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

The detail in the head separating is amazing! Great job!


----------



## debbietrs (Oct 9, 2012)

I can see why people don't sick around to see the details. You look great.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Wow joker, it looks like you've really got your head screwed on right this time. Tell your sister she gets a big thumbs up from me.


----------



## joey207 (Aug 7, 2011)

Great look.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Great make up! Your sis did a fine job.


----------



## Irish Witch (Sep 24, 2012)

WOW and for her first attempt, excellent


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

I should also give additional credit to AllenH for the job she did. 

I purchased his air brush makeup dvd and the information available there is awesome. What would have taken weeks to months to learn she was able to learn the day that pic was taken watching the video. After watching the video I had her practicing lines, then some shading and I showed her a few things I had learned in the process. Couple hours later voila!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

you look sick!!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Very cool Joker.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I love the new look.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

That's disgusting and scary! Congrats!


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

LOL. Joker your skull work made me think of a way to fix/finish a fountain prop! THANKS!


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

randomr8 said:


> LOL. Joker your skull work made me think of a way to fix/finish a fountain prop! THANKS!


It's amazing where inspiration comes from....glad I could help:jol:


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Wonderful!!! My husband's bald head is going to thank you for this! "...Ohhhhh honey...." *insert evil laugh*


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

American uhm I mean Asylum Gothic?

Picture of me and my girlfriend at the haunt.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

That would make a great Halloween card - "Thinking of you....nom nom nom"


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Looks great!
You might look at buying or making some "grunge" templates for using the airbrush.
Airsick makes some great ones that allow you to do some great effects easily and repeatedly. One of the hardest lessons for most new airbrushers is to use a light hand/touch when spraying. You can get a lot more control and shading by using less paint/makeup and doing lots of light passes rather than one heavy one.
I'll be curious to hear how the adhesive you chose works for your "bolted" rectangles.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Thanks fontgeek I'll look into the templates. Both areas we play in are pretty flooded with colored light so we went dark so it would show up better. A lighter touch in that environment would be washed out.

As far as the adhesive goes it works great! We're using basically the same way you would spirit gum or latex. Apply it to both the appliance and the skin. Then stick the appliance on and hold for a few seconds. I get to the haunt about 5 and usually have my makeup on by 6. I have to give it a decent tug by the time I get home around 1am.


----------



## Rage (Oct 23, 2012)

Excellent and the lens really set off the look as well.


----------

